# Assemble a new Desktop



## shivamamin (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I basically want to build a new desktop for my office with the following configuration:

Budget 25k
Intel Core i3 (suggest the proc model 530?)
Suggest a good motherboard (is the Intel DH55TC good?)
2 GB DDR3 Kingston Ram
500 GB x 2 HDD - WD or Seagate?
DVD Writer
Iball Baby 306 Cabinet with 300 watt SMPS (Cooler Master/Silverstone).

Now the issue is that I am replacing my current server with the above config. I actually never needed a server config. but Big Byte (guy I bought from) fooled me 5 years ago! The application is using Microsoft SQL Server 2000 on which I have a Database for patients and I run my software which is connected to this database. An additional 4 computers read and write to the database at the same time over a wired network. Will Windows XP support this? OR do I have to Install Windows Server 2003 ?

I also need RAID 1 support for safety. Kindly suggest the appropriate mobo or a separate RAID card?

Suggest if you have any alternate thoughts!


----------



## Cilus (Sep 28, 2010)

1st of all, specify your budget. It will be easier for us to suggest you.

And some generic suggestion: The amount of work you've mentioned, your config will be not much good. And for software, you definitely need Windows Server 2003. 
For hardware, you need a true Quad core processor (not some 4 logical cores in Core i3), at least 4 GB of ram.

*AMD Athlon II X4 635 @ 4.7k
**MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k
2 X 2 GB Kingston 1333 MHz DDR3 
is minimum requirement.
*


----------



## shivamamin (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Clius,

My budget is 25k. Currently the old working server has an Intel Server Board with a silly Intel Pentium D Dual Core processor with 1 GB and Server 2003 and it all works perfectly!

So, I assumed an i3 with 2 GB would rule the office! Anyway, I think you have a point so please suggest something that has atleast RAID 1 onboard.

Does this mean that Windows XP does not allow multiple (4) computers to read from it?



shivamamin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I basically want to build a new desktop for my office with the following configuration:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 28, 2010)

Most of the AMD motherboards are now a days having RAID 0, 1 and 0+1 setting. So RAID is not a problem now a days. And @ 25k budget, Core i3 is not a good option as they are highly overpriced compared to the performance they offered. 
My suggestion will be
*Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.4k
Gigabyte GA880-UD2H @ 4.6k
2X2 GB Kingston 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 4.4k
Seagate/WD 1 TB HDD @ 3k
Any good cabinet without SMPS @ 1k
Gigabyte LC400 80+ 400W @ 1.6k
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 1k
Keyborad & Mouse @ 0.5k
A.O.C 17" LCD Monitor @ 4.3k*

Total is 25.8k. Currently going for 500 GB HDD is not a good idea. So I suggested a 1 TB HDD. Their price is dropping like hell, so better add another one later for RAID setting. And a separate PSU is suggested as you will be running that system for long time, so a good PSU is always required. It will improve the life cycle of all the components. And Iball PSU. they are crap actually.
I think it will serve all the needs you've specified.


----------



## shivamamin (Sep 28, 2010)

Clius,

Thanks for your suggestions. But I have a couple of questions:

1. Is Gigabyte a really trust worthy brand as compared to Original Intel Motherboards?

2. Instead of a Gigabyte SMPS, is it worth buying something like cooler master or Silverstone ?

3. Is assembling an AMD based computer similar to assembling an Intel based system? DO I NEED TO KEEP ANYTHING IN MIND?

4. Will this Gigabyte board support Server 2003? Does Windows XP allow multiple computers to read from it?

5. I DONT NEED A MONITOR OR KEYBOARD/MOUSE so you may suggest something better at that price!

6. If I buy an external RAID 1 card, then how much will it cost and which brand?




Cilus said:


> Most of the AMD motherboards are now a days having RAID 0, 1 and 0+1 setting. So RAID is not a problem now a days. And @ 25k budget, Core i3 is not a good option as they are highly overpriced compared to the performance they offered.
> My suggestion will be
> *Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.4k
> Gigabyte GA880-UD2H @ 4.6k
> ...


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 28, 2010)

first.. if u r assembling a server PC then ur budget if very VERY LOW. take that to atleast 50K
if u r going 4 6-core processor make sure u have x64 Server Enterprise Edition.



> 1. Is Gigabyte a really trust worthy brand as compared to Original Intel Motherboards?


yes



> 2. Instead of a Gigabyte SMPS, is it worth buying something like cooler master or Silverstone ?


+1 for cool master



> 3. Is assembling an AMD based computer similar to assembling an Intel based system? DO I NEED TO KEEP ANYTHING IN MIND?


AMD processor socket r PGA. insert cpu into socket with good care. 



> 4. Will this Gigabyte board support Server 2003?


OS is handled by processor and the HDD. if OS is compatiable with processor and the mobo supports the processor. that means the mobo supports OS.



> Does Windows XP allow multiple computers to read from it?


what do u mean? 



> 6. If I buy an external RAID 1 card, then how much will it cost and which brand?


buy SCSI card, but i think they r very rare, still dont think ur HDD is ATA. for SATA buy SATA to USB converter. little tweaking in power and the device is well used as external drive. (dont know the company that actually manufactures).

but as per ur requirements its safe to buy a mobo with enough SATA ports to fulfils ur needs


----------



## shivamamin (Sep 28, 2010)

ok, so now I have another set of questions:

1. I plan to buy the Athlon X4 635. Is this much better than Core i3 ?

2. I have to use x86 as my medical software is designed to run on x86 only!

3. I basically have a patient database running on SQ: Server 2000 on a WIndows Server 2003 and other computers (4) read and write to this database at the same time. WILL Windows XP support this? I am not keen to install Server 2003 as I prefer XP.

And also which motherboard? "GA-880GM-UD2H" OR "GA-880GMA-UD2H"? What is the difference except for "GMA" board supporting RAID 0,1,5 and 10.

My usage and requirement is not so much that I need a server config costing 50k. My application and use is limited to a 1GB database on SQL Server 2000 and a 15 MB medical software connected to this database which manages patient information.

Please suggest the revised options.



arpanmukherjee1 said:


> first.. if u r assembling a server PC then ur budget if very VERY LOW. take that to atleast 50K
> if u r going 4 6-core processor make sure u have x64 Server Enterprise Edition.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes Athlon II 635 is better than Core i3. Technology wise core i3 is more advance one, having 32 nm fabrication process and high performance per core. But it is having only 2 Physical cores, so a dual core processor. The other negative point is its very high price.

Now for athlon II 635, the per core performance is lower than core i3, but it is having 4 physical cores, hence the total performance offered is better in almost all type of applications than core i3. Plus its multiprocessing capability and price point is a strong point.

regarding the PSU thing, Cooler Master, Corsair PSUs are required when you are having Graphics card installed for gaming. For other usage the Gigabyte one suggested will be fine for you.

And I don't think the mentioned applications are possible under XP, probably you have to go for Server 2003.

And for RAID, you don't need any separet card for it. This motherborad (GA-880GM-UD2H) already supports for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 1+0 and JBOD


----------



## Sid_gamer (Sep 28, 2010)

+1 for AMD at this price-point.


----------



## shivamamin (Sep 28, 2010)

I went to almost all shops at Lamington Road, Mumbai and everyone suggested to buy Core i3 only! They say that AMD is not at all trust worthy if you want longer life!

Also I was checking Bench Mark Tests for Core i3 vs AMD Athlon X4 635 and both are almost similar with + or - 20 % in some aspects like video processing etc....

My basic needs do not require multi threading so please suggest something else OR should I stick with the current config ?

Some Questions:

1. What is "JBOD" ?

2. Suggest a small form factor cabinet without SMPS. I plan to put in Cooler Master 350 Watt.

3. Any good small thin keyboard ? Price?

----

The current pricing I have is :

AMD Athlon II X4 635 - 4850 /-
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - 4650 /-
Cooler Master 350 Watt SMPS - 1525 /-
Kingston 2 GB DDR3 - 1950 /-

Is this fine? Suggest something better if you have...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 28, 2010)

^^ if you go by vendors/shopkeepers words, you'll get a good lesson soon. when buying any PC parts, keep ur ears tightly shut. Indian PC shopkeepers (most) are biggest IDIOTS in whole world. get AMD as it suites your need. Core i3 good if you game. it got high clock speed that games need.

also the "A" in Gigabyte board specifies it have USB 3.0 & Sata 6Gbps inbuilt. and yes, Intel Original no match for Gigabyte. its like comparing vanilla ice cream to some of top quality ice creams. 

and about the Cooler Master, keep yourself away. Cooler Master "was" best PSU brand. now its rated at last position when it comes to PSU branding. specially its Extreme Power. get FSP, Seasonic, Corsair. Gigabyte is same as FSP so choose anyone of them without any 2nd thought.

if you wish get something slim, go for the Cooler Master Elite 360. its a mini tower with good build quality.

for keybaord if you do a lot of typing you got 2 good options: MS Comfort Curve 2000 or TVS Gold.


----------



## shivamamin (Sep 28, 2010)

Now, for some reason I want to stick to Intel i3. Please suggest a good (not too expensive) having onboard RAID and Graphics ports.

I have heard that AMD is not good when it comes to cooling and I do not want any heating issues, come what may! I need safety and security.

Also as I understand that Intel boards are way better than AMD so....

Please suggest the SMPS with cost. Cosair 300 watt should work with Intel Board and i3 ?




Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ if you go by vendors/shopkeepers words, you'll get a good lesson soon. when buying any PC parts, keep ur ears tightly shut. Indian PC shopkeepers (most) are biggest IDIOTS in whole world. get AMD as it suites your need. Core i3 good if you game. it got high clock speed that games need.
> 
> also the "A" in Gigabyte board specifies it have USB 3.0 & Sata 6Gbps inbuilt. and yes, Intel Original no match for Gigabyte. its like comparing vanilla ice cream to some of top quality ice creams.
> 
> ...


----------



## dsmarty (Sep 28, 2010)

shivamamin said:
			
		

> I have heard that AMD is not good when it comes to cooling and I do not  want any heating issues, come what may! I need safety and security.


I was also against AMD even all shopkipper here in my city... don't know why??
Don't believe on what other say... Check this pic, it was taken last night after 2 hour normal working. Just decide yourself about heating issue.

*i54.tinypic.com/2a0hpip.jpg


----------



## shivamamin (Sep 28, 2010)

@ dsmarty and all others on the forum:

Do you guys really think that the AMD Athlon II X4 635 is way better than the Core i3 530?

I really want stability and safety in terms of hard ware. I am unwilling to take any risk!

The problem here is that Intel brand itself has won the heart of so many people so its really becoming very difficult! 

Please suggest a good Intel mobo with RAID and graphic ports....




dsmarty said:


> I was also against AMD even all shopkipper here in my city... don't know why??
> Don't believe on what other say... Check this pic, it was taken last night after 2 hour normal working. Just decide yourself about heating issue.
> 
> *i54.tinypic.com/2a0hpip.jpg


----------



## Sid_gamer (Sep 28, 2010)

shivamamin said:


> Now, for some reason I want to stick to Intel i3. Please suggest a good (not too expensive) having onboard RAID and Graphics ports.
> 
> I have heard that AMD is not good when it comes to cooling and I do not want any heating issues, come what may! I need safety and security.
> 
> ...



As you got a lot of bad response about AMD from *dumb* shopkeepers, you have been forced to think that AMD has heating issues but believe me it's not true...The huge number of AMD users on this forum justifies this...
Also Intel as a board manufacturer never was as good as the other motherboard manufacturers suggested to you in older posts; Coz *Gigabyte, MSI, Biostar, ASUS* and others provide the best of quality and features in their motherboards due to which computer enthusiasts all over the world always prefer them over Intel Boards....
As for the SMPS, *Corsair is the best SMPS manufacturers* currently so you can trust it Blind-fold...
Anyways it's completely your wish on what to buy and what not, we're here just to guide you..

cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## shivamamin (Sep 28, 2010)

1.) Ok! That makes me change my mind again! I plan to buy the AMD for sure! But do I need to buy something better than AMD Athlon II X4 635, this proc has been there since a while now and do we expect anything new?

2.) Also regarding the motherboard: GA-880GM-UD2H is the best? What about Asus?

3.) How much does Corsair 400 Watt SMPS cost?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 29, 2010)

Athlon II X4 635 is the best value for money processor. Most users on this forum who have bought PCs recently, have bought AMD only. Think for yourself, of only two processor manufacturers, how can one be bad and still survive in the market? Newer launches from AMD are expected in first quarter of next year. But you can buy now as prices are low and you will get good value for money.

Don't go for Asus mobo, many problems are being reported about them.

Corsair CX400 will cost around 2.7-2.9k


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2010)

shivamamin said:


> 1.) Ok! That makes me change my mind again! I plan to buy the AMD for sure! But do I need to buy something better than AMD Athlon II X4 635, this proc has been there since a while now and do we expect anything new?
> 
> 2.) Also regarding the motherboard: GA-880GM-UD2H is the best? What about Asus?
> 
> 3.) How much does Corsair 400 Watt SMPS cost?




 Ok! That makes me change my mind again! I plan to buy the AMD for sure! But do I need to buy something better than AMD Athlon II X4 635, this proc has been there since a while now and do we expect anything new?
Ans
at this budget nothing is better than this one
there is a phenom series which is better than athlon series but u wont find any change in performance until and unless u are dealing with heavy rendering and encoding stuff
athlon II x4 is quite a beast in performance when it comes to multitasking ,gaming and day to day work


Also regarding the motherboard: GA-880GM-UD2H is the best? What about Asus?
Ans
asus is a reputed brand
but nowadays we are hearing a lot about their mobos having problem
so avoid them
instead u can go for gigabyte/msi because they are giving satisfaction to all of us,they are widely available ,being used by many of the TDF members and....they are reputed brands too.


How much does Corsair 400 Watt SMPS cost?
Ans
probably it will cost u around 2.8k 
but if are not adding any gfx card in near future ,then u can go for gigabyte 460W @ 2k or fsp saga 500W @2.2k which is even better


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 29, 2010)

^^ fsp saga 500w costs just 2.2k at smcinternational


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2010)

^^thanks for the info
edited


----------



## ico (Sep 29, 2010)

shivamamin said:


> 2. Instead of a Gigabyte SMPS, is it worth buying something like cooler master or Silverstone ?





arpanmukherjee1 said:


> +1 for cool master


I can't really comment on Silverstone, but you will only be able to buy a Cooler Master Extreme Series PSU in your budget which REALLY REALLY SUCKS.

So, please go forward with a Gigabyte Superb 460w as it is 80% certified which CM Extreme is NOT. In simple words: Gigabyte Superb 460w, FSP Saga II 400w and FSP Saga II 500w are the better buys.


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2010)

Silverstone is decent. Good PSUs.


----------



## ico (Sep 29, 2010)

shivamamin said:


> 1.) Ok! That makes me change my mind again! I plan to buy the AMD for sure! But do I need to buy something better than AMD Athlon II X4 635, this proc has been there since a while now and do we expect anything new?


AMD Athlon II X4 635 is better and cheaper than Intel Core i3-530. Motherboards for it are also cheap and offer way better on-board graphics.

If you feel that Intel Core i3-530 is good enough for you, then AMD Ahtlon II X4 635 is definitely better than it in almost everything except being slightly slow in gaming but the on-board graphics of the motherboard pretty much makes up for it as you are not buying a graphic card.



Sid_gamer said:


> As you got a lot of bad response about AMD from *dumb* shopkeepers, you have been forced to think that AMD has heating issues but believe me it's not true...The huge number of AMD users on this forum justifies this...


I would not call them dumb. I would simply call them morons.


----------



## Joker (Sep 30, 2010)

@op
athlon II x4 635 vs core i3-530 - InsideHW - Athlon II X4 635: Quad-Cores Are In

u can see that x4 635 is better.

if u need something faster then go for phenom II x4 945/955 be. it will run on the same motherboard itself.

go for this..

*Phenom II X4 955BE @ 8k*
Gigabyte GA880GM-UD2H motherboard @ 4.6k
2*2 GB Kingston DDR3 1333Mhz RAM @ 4.6k
Seagate or WD 1TB Hard disk @ 3k
Cooler Master Elite 310 cabinet @ 1.6k
Gigabyte superb 460w @ 2k OR FSP Saga II 500w @ 2.3k
DVD Writer @ 1k

total 25.1k

this thing owns every core i3.


----------

